# GIÁ SỐC Loa Phóng Thanh Cầm Tay Megaphone CHỈ 390K



## HNA TT (6 Tháng tư 2020)

*Hà Nguyễn Audio* – chuyên cung cấp các loại loa vali kéo, loa kẹo kéo, loa di động chính hãng với giá tốt nhất thị trường . Khi đến với *Hà Nguyễn Audio* các bạn sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm tư vấn nhiệt tình, giúp quý khách có thể lựa chọn cho mình những bộ loa kéo, những dàn âm thanh vừa lòng nhất*. *

Loa phóng thanh là thiết bị truyền thông được dùng để khuếch đại âm thanh chắc hẳn không còn xa lạ gì với chúng ta. Loa được sử dụng phổ biến rỗng rãi trong nhiều lĩnh vực với các đặc điểm như giá rẻ, dễ triển khai và có thể duy trì với một chi phí rất thấp. Sau đây Hà Nguyễn Audio sẽ giới thiệu với các bạn một mẫu loa mới đó là loa phóng thanh cầm tay Megaphone MS – 16 – 004.








Loa phóng thanh Megaphone MS-16-004 có cấu tạo tương đối đơn giản, gồm củ loa còn được gọi và vành loa. Loa được chế tạo bằng chất liệu nhựa ABS tổng hợp khác chắc chắn với độ bền cao. Vành loa được gắn sẵn một thanh trung tâm giúp đảm nhiệm chức năng định hướng phóng âm thanh. Vành loa được làm bằng hợp kim nhôm không rỉ và có khả năng chịu lực tốt, để khi có sự va đập từ bên ngoài củ loa cũng được bảo vệ tốt.







Loa phóng thanh cầm tay Megaphone MS – 16 – 004 khá là tiện lợi vì có thể mang theo và sử dụng liên tục, sử dụng nguồn điện là pin AA nên các bạn chỉ cần mang theo pin là có thể sử dụng mọi lúc mọi nơi mà không cần đến nguồn điện trực tiếp. Loa thường được dùng làm loa bán hàng, loa truyền thông, loa thông báo ở xưởng, làng xã hoặc những khu dân cư nơi đông người.







Loa phóng thanh cầm tay Megaphone MS – 16 – 004 có một bảng điều khiển ở mặt sau của loa cùng một cổng kết nối USB giúp chúng ta dễ dàng sử dụng để truyền tải thông điệp. Loa có khả năng phát âm trong phạm vi lớn, âm thanh to và rõ ràng.







Nhanh tay mua loa phóng thanh ngay tại Hà Nguyễn Audio địa chỉ bán hàng uy tín, chất lượng cam kết hàng chính hãng mới 100% lỗi 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 7 ngày, bảo hành 12 tháng cùng chế độ bảo trì, bảo dưỡng sản phẩm tốt. Phân phối mua bán sỉ lẻ trên toàn quốc. Giao hàng tận nơi. Với đội ngũ chăm sóc khách hàng, giao hàng phục vụ tận tình mọi lúc mọi nơi.







_>> Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn chi tiết và hưởng những ưu đãi sớm nhất _

*ĐẶC BIỆT: HỖ TRỢ TRẢ GÓP KHÔNG LÃI SUẤT VỚI NHIỀU ƯU ĐÃI*
- Hỗ trợ trả góp qua thẻ tín dụng
- Hỗ trợ trả góp thủ tục nhanh gọn qua CMND, BLX, Hộ Khẩu.
*SHOWROOM:* 202/15/6 Phạm Văn Hai, Phường 5, Quận Tân Bình, HCM
- *Thời gan làm việc*: Từ T2 đến T7 (08h00 – 21h00) – CN (09h00 – 18h)
*- Hotline: 0938.002.550 – 0938.002.553 (SMS, zalo, viber,….) *
*- Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0909.67.77.62.*


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

quan tâm


----------

